# changing most chall wheels



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey all. I'm thinking of changing my most challs to fulcrum 3 or 1s or dura ace cl24 carbon laminates. 

Would this make a big difference in races?

Was told by the lbs that challs are similiar to zondas so not sure if i would be getting a big improvement. Any comments and experiences appreciate.

Cheers


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

shachah7 said:


> Hey all. I'm thinking of changing my most challs to fulcrum 3 or 1s or dura ace cl24 carbon laminates.
> 
> Would this make a big difference in races?
> 
> ...


For sure you would notice a diff with the Dura Ace CL24 carbon clinchers. I think they are the best clincher wheelset deal on the market now, particularly if you get them from ChainReactionCycles. They were $700 with free freight to U.S. or Japan, but price went up to around $736. Still, the cheapest you will find them on Ebay is around $1,000.

I never thought I'd see the day I'd buy a clincher wheelset again (I'm inclined towards tubulars), but I needed a wheelset for my training bike, as the cheap, Shimano SH-R560 clinchers I had on it need to go on the bike for my Fortius trainer. Most of the wheelsets I considered were around $500 anyway (Easton Tempest, Orions, Circuits) so for $200 more you get a high-end, high-tech carbon laminate clincher with impeccable hubs. No compromise in braking with the aluminum surface, and it's as light as you will get for that price: around 1400 gms. Not only that, but as with all Dura Ace wheelsets, most of that weight is at the hubs, not the rims, so the wheels spin up quick and hold speed well. Plus the wheelset is a real looker in black carbon, white lettering, and anodized red nipples. Hope you are running Shimano though . . .

If you are racing, the difference from the Challs should be like night and day, particularly during climbing. If they are similar weight to Zondas, the Challs are pigs.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Please let me know if you change the wheels from challs to the fulcrum's. I am having the same dilemma


----------

